# Case IH 2150



## pauljk (Feb 17, 2015)

Anyone have an experience with a Case IH 2150 (1991)? It is a 64 hp orchard style tractor. I found one for sale but cannot find out much info via Google. Is it a foreign tractor with a Case IH name? Thanks in advance as I am a newbe to this forum.


----------



## johnofsennac (Apr 28, 2015)

*I think that SAME in Italy produced them for the European market*

I think that SAME of Italy, which specialises in vineyard/orchard tractors 0-90 HP built them for the European market, and there are plenty of them to be found in France, especially the CaseIH 2130, 2140 and 2150. There they tend to sell for about 4-7K euros.

This link might be helpful

http://www.same-tractors.com/en-ZA/tractors/vineyards-and-orchards


----------

